# Tiller to remote steering conversion?



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a 1998 (manual start) Mercury 15 hp 2 stroke Tiller... does anyone know the conversion kit i would need to turn this to remote steering? and any price indication / level of difficulty would help ! Thanks


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Try these part numbers. Also the cables will need to be changed. 

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/parts.html?client=multipart&SKUs=42805A+6
11606A+1
881170A+8


----------



## Dalecityusa (Sep 14, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Try these part numbers. Also the cables will need to be changed.
> 
> http://www.boats.net/parts/search/parts.html?client=multipart&SKUs=42805A+6 11606A+1 881170A+8


Great thanks, i'll give them a call

Have you done a conversion like this before?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Dalecityusa said:


> Have you done a conversion like this before?


Yep, but we went from remote to tiller. It's not a bad job, pretty straight forward for the most part. It's even easier if you're not converting to electric start.


----------

